# Rocky Mountain Bighorn "A Lifelong Dream"



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

With over 3 hours of raw video footage I have edited it down to an exciting 20 minute hunt, with some amazing hard core Bighorn rutting activity. I hope you will join us on this amazing hunt.

Enjoy the hunt..http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/11/i-video-wildlife-presentsa-lifelong.html

Thanks for watching!
Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Amazing video, even with the don't shoot, shoot miss communication.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., easy hunting turf compared to what we have to go through for sheep here, is your draw for any size ram?


----------

